# Loud Blazers/Sports Coats



## Biff (Sep 20, 2010)

I am looking for some bright/loud/obnoxious sports coats or blazers. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have seen some decent ones on ebay but they are kind of hard to search for. Not really looking for madras but more something loud but trad at the same time. I am a 41R but 42R could work I guess.

Thanks:cool2:


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Check out the trad thrift exchange thread. Your size comes up there all the time. There may be a few loud jackets up there as we speak if memory serves...


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Bright/loud/obnoxious? You came to the right place!


----------



## Biff (Sep 20, 2010)

You can have something bright colored and still look trad brah. Example: Rodney Dangerfield in Caddyshack. Maybe I have a more outgoing and fun personality than you snob.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

In a few weeks I will be applying the same ruthless eye to my summer collection as I have to the winter stuff. Much of it will be in the 41-42R range. Keep an eye out on the exchange or the sales blog.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Uncatalogged BB 346 Outlet find...



Which way to Pimlico??


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Biff said:


> I am looking for some bright/loud/obnoxious sports coats or blazers.


I'm sure Cruiser could root around in his attic for you if you ask him nicely


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Press offered a batik jacket last spring. Maybe something like this?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Is this jacket to be application-specific?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome, Biff, great screen name. For loud and obnoxious, look up the thread for "trad psychedelia" from last year


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

DFPyne said:


> 1. Brooks Brothers ~41R Red, White & Blue Seersucker 3/2 Sack Jacket
> Wash & Wear
> Patch pockets, hooked vent, all the usual trad fixins'
> [$30 - Back on the Market]
> ...


Excellent seller--a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

excellent jacket.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Excellent seller--a pleasure to deal with.


If that jacket was 1" smaller pit-to-pit and 1" longer in the sleeves, I think I would have already purchased it!

andy b.


----------



## Cal27 (Mar 23, 2011)

BB red seersucker Madison $119 + 15% off: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=307&Product_Id=1409480&Parent_Id=305&default_color=RED&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=41%20Regular

BB Madison red-white-blue checked sports coat: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=307&Product_Id=1446212&Parent_Id=305&default_color=RED-WHITE-BLUE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=41%20Regular


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Biff said:


> You can have something bright colored and still look trad brah. Example: Rodney Dangerfield in Caddyshack. Maybe I have a more outgoing and fun personality than you snob.


In the OP you said you "were looking for some bright/loud/obnoxious sports coats or Blazers." (Caution gemtlemen...hook in the water!) Then you follow that opening up with a rather quick application of the bat to the head(s) of first nibblers on your bait, posting; "Maybe I have a more outgoing and fun personality than you, snob." Biff, you concern me!


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that was concerned.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

SconnieTrad said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that was concerned.


Yeah, who was the "snob" and what on earth prompted the statement? I am thoroughly confused.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Perhaps a bit small for Biff, but I just like the idea of anyone wearing this and trying to be taken seriously:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/670836...age=2&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I actually kinda love that. I can picture myself wearing it at a garden party.


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

rob Don Cherry...

check out Polo and Brooks


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Biff, is this what you're looking for? The rare 10 roll 10 -


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I wasn't saying I don't like it Straw Sandals, just that it would be really hard to wear.

Oh and for a minute there I thought you were talking about this Don Cherry:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

People have already given you a good load of options. But, particularly if you esteem pastels, you may also want to think about Lilly Pullitzer.


----------



## Biff (Sep 20, 2010)

I get it, lets call the new guy different because he doesn't like to only wear grey and black suits and live in the northeast and hasn't been discussing men's fashion on here for a decade. There are some really cool and tough guys on here.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Uh, the second coming of Oxford? Or, perhaps, Oxford's less subtle younger brother?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Eagle was right.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww. Isn't someone getting overly defensive about something completely trivial... 

That's so cute.

Seriously, though? No one called you "different" and you seem to have misunderstood (almost) every reply to this thread.

Trollsayswhat?


----------

